# Got the bass biting!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son Matt and I hit the local lake (where the monsters roam, lol) and found the bass really ready to eat! With the spawn behind them, the bass were ready to feed, and feed they did!
We boated 14, mainly on Texas rigged Zoom ultravibe speedcraws and Zoom trick worms rigged as floaters. I had a really nice one come unbuttoned.
Anyway, good day on the lake!
But Matt







didn't let this seven pound two ounce beast go free!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish! sounds like a good day


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It was. They were ready to eat. Heck, I had four or five throw the floating worm, guess they were short hitting. But it was just beautiful, mainly cloudy with in and out sun, 78 degrees. Saw an osprey being chased by two bald eagles, and was forced to give up his fish. That was cool..lol


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Great work and man...after reading some of your reports about this zoom ultra vibe speed craw I just had to try them out. I actually have a sore wrist today from all of the fish I caught this past weekend!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> Great work and man...after reading some of your reports about this zoom ultra vibe speed craw I just had to try them out. I actually have a sore wrist today from all of the fish I caught this past weekend!!!


It's a killer for sure, largemouth, spots, smallies all love it. What were you catching on it?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> It's a killer for sure, largemouth, spots, smallies all love it. What were you catching on it?


A slew of largemouths, two very large crappies, and muskie who liked it so much he took it with him!! I've tried that bait before and did O.K. but this past weekend gave them an honest try and WOW!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

muskie? You got me there..lol I gotta drive two hours+ to muskie country..lol


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I was hopping it around where I thought fish should be and nothing. Started reeling in fast and wham! I put a real small weight on it texas rigged and started swimming it on top and it swims great. Can't wait for the top water bite to heat up because this thing swims on top just like a Zoom Horny Toad. I now have a rod just for that bait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah,, there's no application it won't work on. I usually Texas or Carolina rig it, sometimes on a shaky head.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Yeah,, there's no application it won't work on. I usually Texas or Carolina rig it, sometimes on a shaky head.


Add rainbow trout to the list!! I went 12 for 16 on the largemouths on Saturday. The green pumpkin mardi graw is by far my favorite color. Here's what else I figured out. These things kill at vertical jigging. I casted and my line went over the edge of a tree branch. I let the lure fall and started to reel back up and wham! That was an accident. I re-created that on purpose the next few times letting it hover a few feet down and then giving it a shake and it worked like a charm.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son and I caught 21 on our local flow Sunday. One on a Senko, 3 on a Zoom mag finesse, the rest on the Ultravibe Speedcraw, Carolina rigged or Texas rigged, mainly Carolina. Best color is green pumpkin magic.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang, datz a beast ur son got NC! I've never caught a Bass on a Carolina rig. Well done!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks. I love that Carolina rig, especially with a speedcraw on the business end..lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My nephew is at Emerald Isle, and he said he was catching a few red drum and some sea trout, when he came across a Carolina rigged rod in his boat and a bag of pumpkin uv speedcraws. He caught four red drum and five trout on the speedcraws! Never tried them in saltwater, but they work, obviously.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Large mouth bass spawn is over?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It is here in NC. There may be a few stragglers, but for the most part it's done. You guys have a week or two left, I'm guessing, in Ohio.


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

Took my boy out after school to see if they where hitting and they were. He had a ball


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish for the little guy! Good job!


----------

